# Quality of RESUN Canister filter?



## utricseb (Dec 28, 2006)

Hello,

I have been looking for locally available canister filters (in Medellin, Colombia) and the only one I have found is a RESUN Canister filter.

I'd like to know if this brand is good quality, if it produces noise, etc.

Thanks for any help,

Sebastian


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

I think you might find the quality of the sealing o-ring poor,but this is quite important in my opinion


----------



## utricseb (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Anafranil, thanks for your answer. I think that is enough reason for rejecting this brand of filters.


----------

